# how to actually get a medicare card with PR



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

My husband will get his spouse visa/PR next week. 
How do we get him on medicare?
Do we just walk into a medicare branch with his passport and fill out a form? Does that mean we should get a label for his passport to prove it?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's the relevant page on the Medicare website that will tell you what you need to to:

New residents - Medicare Australia

I'm pretty sure we had to show our passports, rental agreement (to prove an Australian address) and because our No.1 son was over 16 we had to go back again with him.

Print off the enrolment form and fill out before you go. And probably best to make an appointment.

You won't get a label for your passport, but a Medicare card that you carry around with you.

It's really quite an easy procedure really.

Dolly


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't remember having to show any proof of address, though my memory could be failing me. I just went down to the Medicare office with my husband, filled out forms, and they added our son and me to his card. They gave me a temporary card, which was just a paper receipt that had our names and the medicare number on it, and then they sent us new cards in the mail that have all our names on them.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
Sounds like it isn't a huge drama, thank goodness. I have had enough of jumping through hoops and cutting red tape!

But I saw on the medicare website that I have to get certified copies of certfiicates/documents etc.....I am sooooo tired of getting things certified! I swear my local JP has used up all the ink in his stamp pad on us!


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

You should already have a certified copy of your marriage certificate, since it's required for the spouse visa. They'll return it with his visa.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We did just that. 

We walked into our local office with passports and Aussie driving licences and filled in the forms there and then. We're on PR and it was no drama at all.

Like InterplanetJanet we had temp cards until the real ones arrived in the post. 

They will probably ask you whether you want to be organ donors since you can be entered on an organ donor then too. We were registered organ donors in the UK anyway so we said yes. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

We got it! We had our letter from immigration, but not the receipt, his passport and our wedding certificate. I told them honestly that his visa hadn't been completely finalised, but 99% there and that he was still on a tourist visa. She said that was fine because he is married to an Australian citizen, that is the main thing, and she could see the application had been lodged and accepted on her link-up to the immigration system.

So after about five minutes we walked out with our medicare number on a paper print-out. Fantastic!


----------

